# Cutting in and coats of paint?



## Bubbagump (Apr 10, 2008)

Do you guys typically cut in a second time when applying your second coat of paint?


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

I'm not a pro painter by any means so take this for what you're paying for it...

I don't cut in a second time...but rather than saying do it 1 or 2 times...I let the quality of the first cut in dictate whether the coverage was good enough to avoid having to do that god awful task a second time.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 1, 2007)

Bubbagump said:


> Do you guys typically cut in a second time when applying your second coat of paint?


Yes i do.


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

Absolutely
No question
Even if it (at first) doesn't look like it needs it
After the second roll it may look pretty bad


----------



## jensenconstruction (Jun 6, 2006)

Yes, we always cut in the 2nd coat.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Yes i do.


----------



## mark942 (Feb 2, 2008)

There is a reason it is called "Cut & Roll" :thumbsup:


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

You basicly have to to keep a uniform surface and to keep it from flashing. Plus 9 times out of 10 it's the cutting in that needs the second coat more than the roll.


----------



## SNC (Dec 5, 2008)

Matthewt1970 said:


> You basicly have to to keep a uniform surface and to keep it from flashing. Plus 9 times out of 10 it's the cutting in that needs the second coat more than the roll.


what does flashing mean?


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

SNC said:


> what does flashing mean?


Flashing is basically un-intentional sheen changes (usually random and blotchy)


----------



## SNC (Dec 5, 2008)

slickshift said:


> Flashing is basically un-intentional sheen changes (usually random and blotchy)


Thanks
Reading some of these threads I see people saying paint the walls flat.
I have never done so because I was told flat was the hardest to clean.

Ive uses flat on the ceilings egg shell on the walls and semi gloss on the trim. 
Should I changes any of this?


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

You can use whatever you like
It's your room!

Traditionally, it used to be you would usually find flat on walls and semi- on trim
The past few years eggshell has been much more popular for walls, and satin enamel for trim
With the appearance of "matte" (a washable flat with a teeney bit of sheen) the flat these days is often only found on ceilings
(If you called up a premium painting company and said you wanted flat on the walls, they'd use matte)

So flat on the top, egg on the walls, and semi- on the trim is a pretty popular combo


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

So flat on the top, egg on the walls, and semi- on the trim is a pretty popular combo


Right and to just add, most top quality paint lines of flat are marketed as "washable"


----------

